
The Last Structuralist - mstats
https://www.claremont.org/crb/basicpage/the-last-structuralist/
======
xtiansimon
‘As Haven describes, he organized a symposium on structuralism at Johns
Hopkins in 1966. ... the triumph of the event was an address by a young French
philosopher, Jacques Derrida, who was just beginning to “deconstruct” the
grand schemes of structuralist thought as mere creations of “discourse.”’

Seems particularly insightful given what we know now in this age of Machine
Learning.

Thanks for posting.

